# Graves Disease Foundation Conference



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.ngdf.org/

October, 2010 in San Diego!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Angie are you going? If so let us know what went on and all the thryoid scoop.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AngieG said:


> http://www.ngdf.org/
> 
> October, 2010 in San Diego!


Yeah; you could be our roving reporter on the scene as it happens. LOL


----------

